# Results from the doctor visit



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 2, 2007)

I mentioned last night and today in chat that this large, swollen mass appeared pretty much out of nowhere Sunday. It is located on the inside of my right leg, just above the knee. It's as wide as 8 inches at one point and is feverish and tight. So after being chided by my fellow chatters to get thee to a doctor, I had my visit this afternoon. The diagnosis was cellulitis due to a spider bite. 

I got a shot of antibiotics in the bum and the Dr. put me on two different antibiotics to fight of the infection. I have my follow up tomorrow afternoon to see if the swelling has gone down. The possibility of a hospital, however, has not been ruled out if the meds can't fight the infection off.

I appreciate everyone's concern, especially in light of my hard headedness. It means a lot. 

Rick


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 2, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I mentioned last night and today in chat that this large, swollen mass appeared pretty much out of nowhere Sunday. It is located on the inside of my right leg, just above the knee. It's as wide as 8 inches at one point and is feverish and tight. So after being chided by my fellow chatters to get thee to a doctor, I had my visit this afternoon. The diagnosis was cellulitis due to a spider bite.
> 
> I got a shot of antibiotics in the bum and the Dr. put me on two different antibiotics to fight of the infection. I have my follow up tomorrow afternoon to see if the swelling has gone down. The possibility of a hospital, however, has not been ruled out if the meds can't fight the infection off.
> 
> ...


Aw, Chicken... sorry you're dealing with this. But - at least you know what it is, and what's required to deal with it. As you're likely aware from the horror stories of some of our own members, cellulitis is not something to be ignored or disrespected. 

I hope the meds do the trick quickly for you... healing mojo heading your way, dewd.


----------



## Catalina (Jul 2, 2007)

Yikes! All's I can say is thank goodness for chiding chatters! They certainly led you to do the right thing, and I'm glad that the strength of their chiding was greater than that of your hard headedness. 

Hope the meds do the trick, and that all goes well for you.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm glad you went in, Screaming Chicken. Cellulitis can develop, and spread, pretty damn quickly so the antibiotics were definitely a good idea. 

Keep taking those antibiotics, even if you feel better. We don't want any uber bugs hanging out and making your life miserable in a few weeks' time.

And yay for helpful chatters!


----------



## ssbbwQT (Jul 2, 2007)

OMG! That same thing happened to me about 16 years ago. I was so sick from it though and my leg swelled about 3x the normal size. it was awful! Take good care and hopefully you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 13, 2007)

Rick
I'll keep you in my prayers hoping that this has gone down I mean a Mass is nothing to play with its really serious


----------

